# Like Father Like Son...



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

My wife had to work last night (no she doesn't work graves at flying J..) but anyway, I headed over to the bass pond to have the kids catch some of the 4" bluegill that are in there. We rigged up a 3 wt with a #18 soft hackle and a #18 glo bug, and off we went. My daughter (5) got the hang of it very quickly and was casting, setting the hook, and then graciously letting me take the fish off the hook so she could do it again. After about 5 fish, it was my son's (4) turn. I helped him cast out, and I watched to tell him when to set the hook. He has seen me set the hook on larger bass a few times, so he thought that power was the key... On the first fish, he set the hook so hard that the fish came flying out of the water and hit him in the face. He CHUCKED the fly rod (fish still attached) onto the bank, and took off running the other way. He thought the fish were flying out of the water to attack him. He wouldn't get within 10 feet of the edge of the water for the rest of the night, and I didn't stop laughing the while time. ANd it is true that girls are much easier to teach when it comes to fly fishing. Patience and finesse over power. My daughter ties flies, and fly fishes like a CHAMP!!

Sorry no pics. I'll get some video next time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is funny stuff! I have a 5 yr old girl that has yet to master the barbie pole let alone thinking of flyfishing...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> My wife had to work last night (no she doesn't work graves at flying J..) but anyway, I headed over to the bass pond to have the kids catch some of the 4" bluegill that are in there. We rigged up a 3 wt with a #18 soft hackle and a #18 glo bug, and off we went. My daughter (5) got the hang of it very quickly and was casting, setting the hook, and then graciously letting me take the fish off the hook so she could do it again. After about 5 fish, it was my son's (4) turn. I helped him cast out, and I watched to tell him when to set the hook. He has seen me set the hook on larger bass a few times, so he thought that power was the key... On the first fish, he set the hook so hard that the fish came flying out of the water and hit him in the face. He CHUCKED the fly rod (fish still attached) onto the bank, and took off running the other way. He thought the fish were flying out of the water to attack him. He wouldn't get within 10 feet of the edge of the water for the rest of the night, and I didn't stop laughing the while time. ANd it is true that girls are much easier to teach when it comes to fly fishing. Patience and finesse over power. My daughter ties flies, and fly fishes like a CHAMP!!
> 
> Sorry no pics. I'll get some video next time.


That's awesome! There is no reason I can think of not to start kids fly fishing at a very young age. I started teaching my daughter to fly fish and tie flies when she was 3 and she caught her first solo fish when she was 4. She ties a mean bugger! (Which is good, because I get bored tying more than 1 or 2 :lol: )

You've inspired me to take her fishing this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice cheech, I just about have my wife convinced that I need a new 3 wt "for the baby" to use when she gets a little older, I can't wait to spend time fishing with my daughter.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Haha, nice report. I'm glad you're enjoying the quality time with your kids.

5yr old flyfishing daughter eh? That's impressive. Good job, coach.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job, Cheech! I've taken my older daughter (4yrs old) fishing a couple times and plan on taking her today or tomorrow. I can't imagine taking two kids though! You've got to have some major patience!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Nice job, Cheech! I've taken my older daughter (4yrs old) fishing a couple times and plan on taking her today or tomorrow. I can't imagine taking two kids though! You've got to have some major patience!


They love it. I had them throw rocks in the water to attract the gills. Those things are so used to getting fed (bread, crackers etc.) that any time something kerplunks on the surface, they zoom over to check it out. It's a great technique.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Rock chumming? Hell yeah. 8)


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Cheech Chumming while fly fishing, for shame  -)O(- :wink: Thats funny that it works like that.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Flying fish! That's funny. He's been watching to many video games. :lol:


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Rock chumming? Hell yeah. 8)


LOL! I think you just coined a new term! :lol:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

kids man there hilarious.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > Rock chumming? Hell yeah. 8)
> ...


Just wait a second here. If small rocks work for small fish, just imagine what big rocks will do for BIG fish. I'll report my findings Monday.

Rock Chumming is born.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the best reports I've heard :lol: This is a good reason for me to figure out fly fishing/tying so that I can teach my wife and daughters. WTG!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fly fishin is fun.  

A couple more of these filler posts, and I'll be at 4000 and be able to get into the confidential fishing reports.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story Cheech.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a cool report. And you should be very proud, you must be a great teacher. My 9 yr old daughter still wants help filling up a bubble and she can only cast about 30 feet. My 6 yr old doesnt even wana try casting, probably scared. And my 3 yr old isnt even close!!! I CAN NOT imagine teaching them to fly fish.
You got any tips on how to be a great teacher??? (besides PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE!)


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:


> That is a cool report. And you should be very proud, you must be a great teacher. My 9 yr old daughter still wants help filling up a bubble and she can only cast about 30 feet. My 6 yr old doesnt even wana try casting, probably scared. And my 3 yr old isnt even close!!! I CAN NOT imagine teaching them to fly fish.
> You got any tips on how to be a great teacher??? (besides PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE!)


Let them throw rocks. Let them do what they want. Only fish if it's HOT fishing. Bring lots of treats. My kids kind of only know fly fishing. They look at my soft plastic collection and think they are toys.


----------

